# LSD swap



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i did a search on this and didnt find any useful information so i'm making a new thread. i'm sure there are others interested in this as well as i am. i'm looking for the most cost-effective LSD swap i can get. i dont want to spend a lot of money on something like a KAAZ or Cusco or anything, and i dont want to do any crazy fabricating to get an LSD in either. i know you can use the LSD from the S13/S14 models, but i dont know if they are pretty much bolt-ons. i also know about the 300zx one, and J30 one. blah blah blah....I NEED HELP!!! i'm also not completely sure if someone had already done the work and put an LSD on my 89 fastback so i'm going to check as soon as i get my car back. any info would be great tho.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You can just the Rear Diff from a 91 240 and use that. I'm almost positive its a direct bolt on.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The 91 and up LSD's are pretty hard to find. Your best choice is the J30 LSD between 94-96 IIRC.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://www.240sx.org/links/installs/lsd2/index.htm

http://www.240sx.org/links/installs/lsd/lsd.htm

hope that helps


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

I havent purchased one yet, but I was looking in a Jegs catalog (dont laugh) and they list a LSD for the 240sx. It is about $330. Looks like it is only the gears and will need to be shimmed. I talked to them, they say its a direct swap.

Like I said I havent bought one, just inquired about it. For all I know it may not be a true LSD.

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------

